# Bogwood won’t sink



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Apr 2020)

I know I’m not the only person who’s had this problem in the past. I had this piece of bogwood in soak for over a month in a trug with a brick on it last year and it seemed pretty waterlogged but still wouldn’t sink. It’s all I’ve got now though for another tank so I’d like to use it if I can. I can’t really put anything heavy on top of it to hold it down in the tank. I’m wondering though if drilling some holes in it in places where it can’t be seen will help. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (12 Apr 2020)

A lot of people use a piece of slate and secure the wood to it with screws. Looks like it would work perfect for yours


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Apr 2020)

That’s not a bad idea.  Not sure I can get any slate at the moment though. I’ll have a look in the garden to see what I can find.


----------



## alto (12 Apr 2020)

You can also try this technique from Jurijs mit JS
(I have an assortment of Eheim suction cups as I find they hold better than most - I usually screw them directly into the wood much as a Tropica wood decor plants)


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Apr 2020)

Thanks, thats a great idea alto and I have all the bits!


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Apr 2020)

I use plastic create and cable ties to hold wood down just drill where it's going to be under the soil and cable to.to the create 

also holds it.in place makes maintenance much easier as the wood or in my case the 4 peices are more stable


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Apr 2020)

Thanks for that. I’ve got several options to try now. I have some spare suckers and cable ties and I also have a fairly heavy tile somewhere in the garden. Glad I asked the question as I wouldn’t have thought of it.


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Apr 2020)

Another lil bonus is you save on a little soil and it give you a nice barrier if you want to use sand


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Apr 2020)

I found an old tile which I cut down and drilled for some screws. It’s in the tank now and seems stable.


----------

